# The weekend



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks loke we finally getting some fronts marching down this week guys.
Get on out there and get your limits.
I took 2 vacation days in celabration of the fronts coming in.
Screw your hats down tight, suppose to be rather windy.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep. The 'ol honey do list is awol this weekend for sure!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHH  Burn Em If Ya Got Emmm... I hope ya tear them up... I dont know if I can make it on saterday morning or not... I will give ya a call...................


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

let's hope the weather does something, i went out last weekend 3 days in a row only to see the most ducks all year but 1000 ft in the air and terrified to come any lower. only saw a few get taken and almost all were passing shots. ducks just wouldn't decoy at all. i was hunting metzgers...aka. skyblasters paradise.


----------

